

Free time tracking software - primaERP
http://www.primaerp.com
Free time tracking software with all features for 1 - 3 users - no trial period.
primaERP &#x2F; TIME TRACKING is a cloud based application which allows you to track and evaluate your time. 
Application automatically generates reports of the tracked time, that can be used for billing your clients. Reports allow you to evaluate the efficiency of each of your tasks or projects and provide you all the information needed for making the right decisions in order to increase productivity.
You can collaborate with your team on the projects, delegate tasks and get the instant answer to the question „What the hell is my team doing“.
App is connected to external applications such as Basecamp, MS Exchange calendar and Google Calendar. It has an open API, that allows you to easily connect your favourite project management tool or any other software of your choice.
It is a very useful app for both personal and business use, especially intended for entrepreneurs, managers, self-employed, business and productivity consultants, freelancers and others, who want to know, where do they invest their time.
======
wusatiuk
Is there anything planned like a small toolbar or a desktop app where i can
select a project/task and say "start" and "stop"? That is what i am missing at
most time tracking apps. until now we have not found the perfect solution for
tracking time in a marketing agency.

